# Abner SchH1



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

My kickass SchH1 Lab...took home high tracking and high 1 also. Judge is Frank Phillips.

Here's the protection video, because I know that's all you people really care about. 

http://youtu.be/BcyVVDMwKGo

Very happy today.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Love it. He looks like a happy kid!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey Congratulations!!!  Contrary to popular belief some of us actually also really like tracking and OB, so if you have more video, don't be shy!:-D What were your scores?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Congratulations, nice video
I"m all for training and titling alternate breeds but a LAB? 
Actually there was a Denver area Vet that had a SchH III Lab
a few years ago,


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks guys!



susan tuck said:


> Hey Congratulations!!!  Contrary to popular belief some of us actually also really like tracking and OB, so if you have more video, don't be shy!:-D What were your scores?


94-82-86-262

I really blew his ob points.  Whole setup for the jump was awful and I struggled with heeling on the field. That field is up a hill and very lumpy, not good when you have a dog that needs a fast heel. Frustrated with myself, but what can you do but live and learn? He worked very hard for me today and I couldn't be happier with him. AND...that send out was 100%.  Have video but not ready to look at it yet.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Jackie Lockard said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's everything, and what's most important of all. I look forward to the video.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Huge congrats on titling an alternate breed.
Ditto on the tracking and ob video!


----------



## Tabatha Farnel (Sep 7, 2008)

He is totally kick-ass!!!

I would also love to see his tracking vid.


----------



## Nicole Lit (Jan 21, 2009)

Jackie Lockard said:


> He worked very hard for me today and I couldn't be happier with him. AND...that send out was 100%.


Jackie, I love hearing when a handler says something like this - huge congrats to you both on the 1!


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Congratulations... Quite an accomplishment!

Yes, please post the obedience and tracking...


----------



## Frank Phillips (Jan 8, 2008)

Track was awesome!!!! Just 2 small circles dropped him out of the "V"....Abner vacuumed the track


----------



## Christina Kennedy (Aug 25, 2010)

Way to go Abner!! Awesome work!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Nice job, Jackie and Abner! Now you guys just need to switch to PSA. ;-):grin:


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

Unfortunately no tracking video. I'll get the ob eventually...

Maren, I saw there is a sleeve division.  Might have access to suit work soon.


----------



## Brian McConnell (Feb 6, 2010)

wasn't long ago that labs were a tough breed and quite able to defend home and property, if there was a lab living there you did not go on the property. Looks like you got one of those type of dogs.
Love the way the tail never quit wagging.
Brian


----------



## Lindzey Wills (Apr 12, 2010)

Congrats! 
I'm glad to hear you guys got your SchH1, I know you've both worked hard for it. I agree, I love how his tail never quit wagging. His bark & hold is really consistent too, at first he sounded like a **** dog for a split second, I thought it was cute haha. 

All in well done =D>


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

Brian McConnell said:


> wasn't long ago that labs were a tough breed and quite able to defend home and property, if there was a lab living there you did not go on the property. Looks like you got one of those type of dogs.
> Love the way the tail never quit wagging.
> Brian


He is extremely protective of the home/yard but only ever when it was appropriate. Cool as a cucumber to everyone and also there have been a couple times where he also showed that he would really bite and protect.

I would love to bring back those types of Labs, several PPD trainers have mentioned to me that their clients would love to have a PPD but not be restricted to the typical breeds these days (Shepherds, Mals, Rotts).


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Very nice, great to see a lab bite something other than feathers.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

"I would love to bring back those types of Labs, several PPD trainers have mentioned to me that their clients would love to have a PPD but not be restricted to the typical breeds these days (Shepherds, Mals, Rotts)."


A good Chessy is made to order for a sporting breed PPD. 
Not sure what they have to offer now but at one time the were VERY serious dogs.


----------



## Tabatha Farnel (Sep 7, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> A good Chessy is made to order for a sporting breed PPD.
> Not sure what they have to offer now but at one time the were VERY serious dogs.


My first dog was a Chessie, I don't think I'll ever have another dog as good as she was. 

Jackie, what kind of lines is your lab out of?


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> A good Chessy is made to order for a sporting breed PPD.
> Not sure what they have to offer now but at one time the were VERY serious dogs.


Ah, good thinking. For some dumb reason they never crossed my mind about it. The ones I've met have either been dopey friendly or nasty aggressive. I'm sure good ones are out there somewhere.

Abner is from lines that I can't get another and unfortunately he lost his cajones a long time ago.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Congratulations!!

We had a member in our club once who had a black lab that did Swiss Schutzhund. A totally balanced dog with strong protection issues.

Practically unheard of here in Switzerland, although I must say that those who did SAR with their dogs were encouraged to do tug work with them.

My brother had a golden labrador that was very protective of home and family. When I baby sat for them I had no qualms at opening the door - Bruce would stand in front of me and suss the stranger out.


----------



## Lori Gallo (May 16, 2011)

Really really nice! More congrats.


----------



## Molly Graf (Jul 20, 2006)

Hi Jackie, congratulations! where was the trial, and who are you training with now? I'm so happy for you and titling a lab is so impressive! Abner is awesome!


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

Molly Graf said:


> Hi Jackie, congratulations! where was the trial, and who are you training with now? I'm so happy for you and titling a lab is so impressive! Abner is awesome!


The trial was at UBSC. Haven't been training with anyone all year, just putzing around by myself (and was then prodded into trialing ). Anthony helped us out a ton for the bitework the weeks before the trial. Hopefully we'll see you in the spring!


----------



## Holden Sawyer (Feb 22, 2011)

That is so awesome! Congratulations.


----------

